# Merry Christmas



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2007)

Wishing all my forum friends a Merry Christmas from Rebecca, Gary (hubby) and Abby (shepard) in Ohio!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks as if you own a farm


----------



## Andrew (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol...Merry Christmas guys! Wanted to find some sort of clever pic to post with this, but couldn't find one.  

Not an appropriate one anyways...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2007)

I do Sparky, it is a mantis farm!


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 16, 2007)

merry xmas


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 16, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 18, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and all members in this forum too  Nice looking German Shephard there Becky  My Pekingese wouldn't let me tie a red ribbon and when we did she couldn't move, as if she was casted with a spell or something :lol: 

Here is my son saying Merry Christmas to all of you in the front yard






A little bit of decoration, and my body ache all over afterwards..... early sign i am getting old  






Me with the Christmas tree at home






yep..HO HO HO


----------



## Red (Dec 18, 2007)

merry Xmas for all


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 18, 2007)

Yen nice Pics,and I like the new avatar Red, Yen, that was funny, your dog in a spell, was it broken after the ribbon came off :lol: , Your boy looks just like you and seems a happy little guy!


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2007)

Same to you guys!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 19, 2007)

merry chrismas to all of you


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 19, 2007)

Merry xmas


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 19, 2007)

ha ha ha are you Guys sharing the hat?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 19, 2007)

Yep Becky, the spell broke as soon as the ribbon is off, and the dog dissappear within second :lol: 

Hey MJ, you are the first santa i have ever seen with a fancy camera :lol: 

Yeah Becky we share the hat!! here is the proof!  i will start with the beard too


----------



## joossa (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey, nice pictures!  

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Deutschherper (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas everybody  !


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 23, 2007)

I WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS...eve...EVE!!! AND A MANTIS FILLED NEXT YEAR!!!!

gotta love caroling...

Merry christmas all!

BTW, rebecca, i just ordered some stuff from you


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 28, 2007)

Hope all had a good Christmas and stayed safe and warn!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 28, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hope all had a good Christmas and stayed safe and warn!


warm? yes! safe .... eh euhh.... do you call climbing in a 4 meter high tree to get the ball of a friend back safe??? ( well i did more then once...)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 28, 2007)

No :blink: how's the friends back :huh:


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 28, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> No :blink: how's the friends back :huh:


uhmthere was nothing whit his back( if you understand that where was something whit his back, no i,m still bad in english...i,m dutch remember  ) bud the ball is safe( me too)


----------

